# Motor Brushless



## Carmel (Ene 18, 2008)

Estoy programando un micro de renesas (MC16) para controlar un motor brushless y me gustaría hacer un PID para la regulación de velocidad ¿alguien me puede ayudar de como hacerlo o donde puedo buscar información?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 19, 2008)

Las notas de aplicación de uchip suelen ser bastante orientativas:

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=2125&param=en026720&pageId=64
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=2125&param=en026745
(www.microchip.com - > cuadro "Solutions" abajo a la derecha -> Design centers -> Motor Control -> Variable Speed Brushless DC Motor -> "Application Notes and Source Code for Brushless DC Motor Control" en la parte de abajo.

Por lo poco que sé es similar al control de un motor de corriente continua (con escobillas) solo que hay que incluir una rutina para la conmutación de bobinas del estator (un poco redundante decir del estator no?, son las únicas que hay) en base a las señales de los sensores (efecto Hall) de conmutación (si es que se trabajo con sensores, "sensored") o midiendo los cruces por cero de las fems inducidas en las bobinas ("sensorless") (hay que medir tensión en las 3 bobinas).
Otra diferencia con respecto a un motor DC con escobillas es que la excitación del motor brushless se hace a través de un inversor trifásico (o sea, tres columnas de mosfet, igbt, o el elemento de conmutación que utilice) y no a través de un puente H.

Bueno, hasta ahí llega mi saber, que un poco más que nada, jaja.

También podés encontrar notas de aplicación de fabricantes de microcontroladores (Freescale, etc...) y de inversores trifásicos integrados (ST, national creo...).

Saludos


----------



## Carmel (Ene 19, 2008)

Muchas Gracias Ardogan.¡¡¡¡¡.

Miraré la documentación de microchip, el circuito con el cual controlamos el motor  es como tú bien dices es un inversor trifásico con un modulo de potencia IGBT (Mitshubisi) y controlado por 3 detectores hall el problema que me encuentro es que es inestable a los cambios de velocidad y necesito que sea lo más estable posible por eso comentaba lo de hacer un PID ya que tengo que realizar un sistema de posicionamiento y las inercias y frenadas se me van de margen.

Hay un libro "control industrial" donde explican muy bien el PID http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/edu/ICSpanish.pdf (lo mejorcito que he visto por internet).

Saludos.


----------

